# Anti-snipe tip



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

When I do my glue-ups for cutting boards I leave a 'stick' or two a bit long on either end to prevent snipe in not only the planer but also the drum sander. This has the same effect as feeding a sacrificial board before and after your target board for surfacing. I don't always get snipe on my DW735 planer but it's often enough that doing this eliminates the snipe. The little board that's protruding may get some snipe but the target board doesn't. Hope this works for you like it does for me - 









David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome tip. Thanks for sharing this. I'm going to try it on my next board project. :grin:


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Good tip David. Would work well on longer glue-ups too.


----------



## AtomicTermite (Feb 28, 2018)

I wish I had known about that trick years ago.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Ah! I do that all the time, come in real handy when you need every inch of your board. Great tip.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I've got some tzalam I need to plane just slightly so this might just work.. 
Most of what I run through the planer is construction grade 2x lumber that's cheap enough, but when you're paying upwards of $12 per bf it gets kind of pricey to chop off the extra 4-5 inches..


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Good idea. Another is a "longer than board sled" for the planer or drum sander. Have some boards to plane, will try both ways.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I cured the snipe problem, by buying a real (stationary) planer.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

This is brilliantly simple. Thank you for sharing this great idea with all of us.


----------

